# BEACH BASH 2012



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Mississippi offroad is having beach bash 2012 this coming up weekend 15-16 and me and my crew r gona head over ther saturday for an all day ride and was wandering if anybody else was gona be out there.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

you have any more info?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Bud i dnt knw much about thr park really. Its in jackson miss and on the pearl river. Its 30 bucks for the whole weekend and from what i undestand they do have camping. Got sand bars and lots of deep holes. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

I think the have a web site. Google Mississippi offroad adventures.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pretty sure I saw a flyer posted somewhere. Maybe their facebook page.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

I think ur right john. I dnt remember either

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MS Off Road Beach Bash | Facebook


----------



## mud11 (Mar 4, 2012)

me and a few of my buddies were going to b there but they ***** out and arent going but im still goin to b there and will b needing some ppl to ride with. ill b on a red outty 800 with snorkels and 30in silverbacks


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

mud11 said:


> me and a few of my buddies were going to b there but they ***** out and arent going but im still goin to b there and will b needing some ppl to ride with. ill b on a red outty 800 with snorkels and 30in silverbacks


Look for me and my group bud. We will have shirts on with this logo on em. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mud11 (Mar 4, 2012)

ok sounds good. if i see yall i will come up and introduce myself


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Aite if u see anybody with that shirt on jus tellm u lookn for ethan. Cnt miss me though im 6'6 and about 350

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mud11 (Mar 4, 2012)

ok. this will b my first time to rid ethis park. are there any good holes to play in there


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Never been bud but heard good things. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yea man come up to any of us my name is ben I'll be on a green brute on 30s also. Should be a pretty good group of us. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Itll be a black brute maroon teryx white king quad and green 450 forman also. We will have either saftey orange or green colored shirts on.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

TTT. who all is goin this saturday


----------

